# New creations from Etch's lab



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

New guys that I just finished up. Some really tiny frogs with 2" bodies, medium sized frogs with 3" bodies, 2 1/2" mice, red and white pikies 4 1/2", yellow pikies are 7" and 9", 6" shad style baits, tiny 2" yellow bass swimmer as well as 2 - 6" bullfrogs. Hope you like them

Thanks
Etch


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

love them all! Your frogs are something else. I really like the nostalgic look of the mice and pikie style. Give me a farm pond, a summer night (or early morning)and those frogs and mice!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow etch...you have been busy! As always, the frogs are great looking, but I really like those pikie baits...being a long time pike guy, those have a certain affinity with me...great job!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice! Good time of year to be using those frogs too.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

is that a new technique? Hand selected, shellacked, and painted green peppers?


----------

